# Blum Drawer Slides



## austin350s10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Quick question regarding Blum Tandem plus with Blumotion under mount drawer slides

I notice this manufacture offers several different model numbers of their slides, but the documentation explaining the difference from one model number to the next seems non-existent. Wondering if anyone here can help break down the differences between each and describe the proper application for each that would be awesome!

As far as I can tell, model numbers starting with 569 are for heavy duty applications and are offered in the longest lengths. However, with the 569 series there are 4 different model numbers:

569
569A
569F
569H

Then there's the 563 series. Which has 3 different model numbers:

563
563F
563H


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I beleive this is what you are looking for.

The full spec book is found here
Direct Download here


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

DITTO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))


----------



## austin350s10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks that's exactly what I'm looking for!!!!


----------



## CRAIGCLICK (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't know if you've ever installed the Blum drawer slides before and I apologize if I'm telling you something that you already know, but I strongly recommend that you buy every marking and boring template for drawer slide and lock installation that Blum offers.

They are great drawer slides, but there is a REALLY fine line between "perfect" and "totally freakin' off."

Just my two cents.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought the rockler jigs for blue motion drawer guides. They seem to be the most straightforward to use. I mounted the slides now I need to make the drawers.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Quick question regarding Blum Tandem plus with Blumotion under mount drawer slides
> 
> - austin350s10


Blum has spreadsheets on their web site for hinges and slides. They use macros, so all you have to do is answer the questions about side thickness, face frame or panel, etc, and it will tell you specifically which part numbers you need.

You do need access to Excel though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Honestly, I've never had a problem doing it without jigs and templates. In a production shop, they would be valuable time savers, but for a handful of drawers it's not necessary.

The locks fit tight into the front corners of the underside of the drawer. I mark with an awl through the screw holes and drill at a slight angle. The holes for the glides are very forgiving. I always start out with screws in the oblong holes so I can adjust them, then once they're right, I pin it down with other screws in the regular holes. Finally, for the support holes in the back, the pins that go in there are pointed and a sharp tap with the drawer in place leaves enough of a punch to align the drill. Just make sure you don't go all the way through.


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

> Quick question regarding Blum Tandem plus with Blumotion under mount drawer slides
> 
> I notice this manufacture offers several different model numbers of their slides, but the documentation explaining the difference from one model number to the next seems non-existent. Wondering if anyone here can help break down the differences between each and describe the proper application for each that would be awesome!
> 
> ...


You can call Blum and they will mail you a catalog. I had one and it is a great reference book. They will mail for free.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You can call Blum and they will mail you a catalog. I had one and it is a great reference book. They will mail for free.
> 
> - hkmiller


Great suggestion. It's nice to have a hardcopy to browse through. In the mean time you can download a PDF of it from their site http://publications.blum.com/2016/catalogue/en/


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

As a hint, the biggest thing I always cursed early on was remembering that you really need to have a 1/2" underneath the drawer bottom. I always used to leave a 1/4" under the drawer and it took me a few times to remember that the locking clips need 1/2" to attach easily since I tend to prep the drawer side stock early on.

Make sure your opening is pretty much square and follow the math on the interior drawer width and height rules and you'll have good success.

If you have the rocker jig for mounting the slides, read my review about the setback molded into the jig.

Mike


----------

